# QLD: First trip report



## Fid (Aug 19, 2013)

I was extra keen this morning and launched under a full moon. I'd done my research and was going to troll along a section of creek which someone described on a travellers forum. I knew the general area although the description was a bit all hard to interpret.

Out the back I was trolling a smallish hard body and had a big popper on my second rod which was hand held. I try to work the popper as I move along but I'm not sure whether the popping is meant to attract the fish or the angler....marketers!! I've never heard a bait fish pop!

Anyway, as I went along this section described online I got a hit on the popper. I turned around and started to wind it in but whatever it was got off and I wound in an undamaged popper. Just as I was about to cast it out again I notice the rod in the rod holder starting to slowly get a bend in it. Thinking the lure had just found submerged timber or something I groaned "here we go again" to myself and grabbed the rod out of the rod holder to prepare to turn around and wind the line in as I pedalled towards it and free it from whatever. As I started to wind I notice a swirl where the lure would have been and then all of a sudden the drag screamed and I saw the back or something take off in the shallow water. I thought I had myself a big shiny trophy fish even though it was still too dark to see anything really clear. After whatever it was reached deeper water I quickly realised it wasn't what I thought it might have been. Erratic runs rather than long steady runs with strong sharp head shakes confirmed this was something different and thought it might have been a big threadie. I've never caught a big salmon so didn't know what they felt like, by scaling up the fight of the smaller ones I've caught I thought that's what it was a good chance of being.

Finally, after lightening up the drag as it got closer to the kayak, I saw a dorsal fin....shark! It was fun, I had it knackered and now I had the task of trying to remove my lucky lure from its mouth. It jerked a bit and my problem was solved because it swam off with a gob full of my lure. I felt a bit bad as the lure looked to be fully inside the mouth rather than just hanging out the side but I guess that's one of the animal welfare issues associated with fishing.

I hope you enjoyed my first report and I look forward to posting one with real fish in the future.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

that looks like a pretty big shark!! i still haven't seen a shark on the yak yet, waiting for the day ha


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome report and pics. Seen plenty of sharks from the yak but never hooked one before. Wonder if the shark had a go at the popper as well? Out of curiosity, what size was the trolled hard body and what size would you estimate the shark?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good first report Fid.

BTW, sharks are good eating (firm white flesh, and NO bones). Max size is 1.5 m and a take of only one shark (Qld).


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate, thats a great report and thats one of the best shark pics ive seen 
kudos


----------



## Fid (Aug 19, 2013)

Evoids said:


> Wonder if the shark had a go at the popper as well? Out of curiosity, what size was the trolled hard body and what size would you estimate the shark?


Yes, caught them on poppers before, got a photo somewhere, even a video I think. Not sure on size, bit over a metre I'd say but didn't get a chance to give it a good look over, was more focussed on whether I was going to attempt a lure extraction or just cut it off. It made the decision for me though. I get nervous getting them too close, don't want it to end up on my lap!

I'll have to look up what lure it was, one I found, not huge, maybe about 80mm....lively lures barra classic maybe??


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> Totally awesome, great snaps


They weren't snapper Paddy, it was a shark. :lol:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great report first up. It is unusual for sharks to hit lures unless there are a lot of them and\or there's no bait. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

That was an unreal trip report!
Thanx for sharing.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice going with the photos of mr.toothy mate. North Brisbane area where you're fishing ? Cheers for the report.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done on the first report I'm a tiny little bit jealous, keep them coming.

Don't you hate it when you catch a shark when you're not targeting them! You think you've
got the fish of a lifetime and then you think oh well, at least it was exciting, and then it dawns on you that it is connected to your line and you need to unhook it and it has lots of razor sharp teeth and then it takes your lure and then you feel bad because it might starve to death be aide it has its mouth held shut with what was your lure.

No seriously, awesome report!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Great read and photos.
Do you use a polarising lens, or are the photos so clear because it was dark, so no reflections / glare?
Shark is delicious, but can't say I'd want a toothy one on my lap in the 'yak either.


----------



## Fid (Aug 19, 2013)

No sure if you're being sarcastic with the clear comment but the photos were taken in low light so the camera was struggling. No filter, just low light, are you serious about the clarity? They're dark and blurry as hell!


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

Bummer it nicked off with your lucky lure, what was it?


----------



## Fid (Aug 19, 2013)

HMAShobie said:


> Bummer it nicked off with your lucky lure, what was it?


Not 100% sure of brand, because it was given to me in used condition, but after a quick search online I'm reasonably sure it was one of the RMG Scorpion hard bodies. It was smaller than 150mm, maybe between 80mm and 120mm long? Green/black sort of colour.

I was at the same place on the weekend getting stuck into the queenies on an 8lb outfit and managed to see a small shark leap completely out of the water!


----------

